# Pseudohemiodon apithanos (Chameleon Whiptail)



## CharlesMTF (Oct 20, 2003)

The lfs had a chameleon whiptail catfish available for $160. Looked to be about 3-4" in size. I don't know much about them... they seem to come from Ecuador, grow to about 6-8", and seem to be quite a tough fish. Not to mention, they look really cool and are apparently rare to find for sale.

BUT... how rare? $160 worth of rare? Anyone know much more about these guys? I am considering it, but I think $160 seems high. The catfish seems like he'd do well in a tank with a jd and oscar.

Current tank is a 75g growout. Both the jack and oscar are about 3". And 5 silver dollars.

Opinions?


----------

